# Serial



## Dexter (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi, 

I have just been given a 4D LED maglite, I also have a fenixTA30 and of course the maglie just doesnt stack up. So to make it worth its weight I want to upgrade it with Cree MC-E LED that I was planning to buy from Cutter: 

http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut817

I am brand new to this so just have a couple of questions that I hope someone will be able to help me with

do I choose series wired or parallel wired and whats the difference?
also do i need a heat synch or does the metal plate they come mounted on suffice.

last of all can anyone recommend a good quality driver that will give me constant current as well as say, low, med high modes.

any help or advice on this project would be really appreciated


----------

